# Bethesda will be hosting its first ever E3 conference this summer



## αshɘs (Feb 10, 2015)

those guys




> We?re hosting our first-ever E3 Showcase in Hollywood, CA on June 14th and we?ve saved some seats just for you, our fans. Feel like a celebrity by attending our most exciting event yet, live and in-person! Keep an eye out ? in the coming months we?ll be sharing details on how you can register to attend.
> 
> Can?t make it out to LA to join us? Don?t worry, we have you covered. On Twitch.TV/Bethesda (Follow here), you?ll be able to tune in on 6/14 and watch every moment live!



yep


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2015)

Okay then.


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 10, 2015)

Doom IV footage from last year


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 10, 2015)

Doom, Battlecry, and some Arkane stuff I defo expect (maybe Dishonred 2 or Prey 2 or both), probably something about ESO (expansion whatever?), TEW DLC? Is there anything planned for Wolf?

and the ending the big reveal


Sykrim and FO3 Remastered for XB1/PS4


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 10, 2015)

last year the guys from R/Falllout found a "Fallout Anthology" registered somewhere by bethesda

anyway no fallout 4 this year

it will be probably Skyrim next gen with the Updated Creation Engine that they will use for Fallout 4


----------



## Reyes (Feb 10, 2015)

Fallout 4 time.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 10, 2015)

rather have elder scrolls: akavir


----------



## Atlas (Feb 10, 2015)

Nothing about Fallout or Elder Srolls.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 10, 2015)

It's probably shitty shitty Fallout 4.


----------



## dream (Feb 10, 2015)

New Elder Scrolls game please.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2015)

Fuck all of the above, give me Dishonored 2.


----------



## teddy (Feb 10, 2015)

That's what i'd rather have too honestly


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 10, 2015)

if it a new TES game i hope we get an awesome teaser. 
[YOUTUBE]hGMOMkACtn4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## p-lou (Feb 10, 2015)

Scerpers said:


> rather have elder scrolls: akavir



i dunno.  i'd like akavir to be explored more in game but not really as the setting.  there's too many weird things implied and suggested about it (akavir is tamriel in the future and yokuda is tamriel in the past / akavir is a future kalpa) that might make a game based solely around it just a little too far out there.



αshɘs said:


> Sykrim and FO3 Remastered for XB1/PS4



skyrim wouldn't stun me


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Atlas (Feb 10, 2015)

>People thinking there's even a possibility of a new elder scrolls announcement.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2015)

Well they need to do _something_ to make up for everyone's time they wasted with _The Elder Scrolls Online_.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2015)

Only Doom 4 matter when it comes to this shitty E3 event.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2015)

>Not Dishonored 2

Get the fuck out of my Arcade.


----------



## Oceania (Feb 10, 2015)

Give me some Doom 4 and some fallout 4 stuff baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2015)

krory said:


> >Not Dishonored 2
> 
> Get the fuck out of my Arcade.



Funny story. The guys that made Dishonored were making the fourth episode of Half Life 2 while Valve were making episode 3. Everything went to shit.

The Dunwall episode were pretty good so I guess I could do with a sequel.

CARRY ON.

Edit: And they were making Prey 2 which looked liked the best game ever which Bethesda fucked over so fuck them.


----------



## Mako (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh man, the possibilities. Keeping my Fallout expectations really low to avoid disappointment.

I should really start Dishonored.


----------



## Oceania (Feb 10, 2015)

I started playing fallout new vegas couple months ago, I'm addicted to it. Idk why I didn't get into this earlier.


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 10, 2015)

Oceania said:


> I started playing fallout new vegas couple months ago, I'm addicted to it. Idk why I didn't get into this earlier.



grab tale of two wastelands and be welcome to the glorious master race


----------



## Oceania (Feb 10, 2015)

although it does wear on me that the dub actor of sauske does like every other NPC character.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 10, 2015)

p-lou said:


> i dunno.  i'd like akavir to be explored more in game but not really as the setting.  there's too many weird things implied and suggested about it (akavir is tamriel in the future and yokuda is tamriel in the past / akavir is a future kalpa) that might make a game based solely around it just a little too far out there.



oh don't worry, i'm sure they'll find a way to kill the lore to make it easier to program


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2015)

Fuck ya'll I want Wet 2. Best shitty game I ever played.

EDIT:

wait. Wet had a sequel being developed?


----------



## Enclave (Feb 10, 2015)

Dream said:


> New Elder Scrolls game please.



It's entirely too soon for a new Elder Scrolls.

We know that a new Fallout is in development, odds are very high that's what it is no matter how much I wish it wasn't.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2015)

Scerpers said:


> oh don't worry, i'm sure they'll find a way to kill the lore to make it easier to program



And it'll still be the glitchiest game released by them until the next Elder Scrolls or Fallout.


----------



## Atlas (Feb 11, 2015)

I still pray that Obsidian gets to make another Fallout after Beth's shitty Fallout 4. I can't wait to see what stupid kind of Little Lamplight shit Beth puts in this time.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 11, 2015)

Doom 4 or Dishonored 2. Everything else can suck it.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 11, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Edit: And they were making Prey 2 which looked liked the best game ever which Bethesda fucked over so fuck them.



That wasn't Arkane, but Human Head. However Arkane Austin got handed the project and are rebooting it as a System Shock 2 spiritual successor.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2015)

My mistake, that whole thing was kind of a mess to follow.

Anyway, Bethesda is sure as fuck gonna show off Doom 4 gameplay alongside some Fallout or Elder Scrolls sequel. Possibly another Mikami or MachineGames game.

With that in mind, they actually have a better lineup than Ubisoft and EA already. This might pretty good when you start thinking about it. Although I gotta wonder how many glitches the conference will have, they better have a quick patch ready.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 11, 2015)

Fallout 4: Glitch Town


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 11, 2015)

A new Wolfenstein by Machine Games would be most welcome.


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 11, 2015)

Overwatch said:


> A new Wolfenstein by Machine Games would be most welcome.



Blaskowitz died remember?


----------

